# Where to Clean Fish



## ggrissom (Mar 30, 2011)

I am in Navarre this week. I caught a bunch of sheepies today at Fort Pickens Jetties and had to clean them at the condo we are in. That was not fun... 

Where can I clean fish caught at Fort Pickens, and the Navarre Beach Pier?


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont fish the Navarre area but I have learned that there are not many places in the Florida or Alabama area that have fish cleaning stations open to the public. I find that odd since fishing is pretty big around there. Seems like everywhere I stay in Texas has a cleaning station nice and handy.

A buddy of mine came up with a solution that helps with the condo problem, not a perfect one mind you. He went to a dealer that sold King Starboard which a is a really durable plastic. He scammed a couple scrap peices that are big enough to lay across most double sinks but not so wide to cover the entire sink width wise(36x16). He gave one to me, and that makes him a real buddy!

It makes for a great cleaning table in a condo. With the board being thin enough to leave a gap you can fill one sink with a little water and after you knock off the fillets just slide them off the back into the sink and the carcass goes right into the trash. The board is also big enough it keeps all the blood and guts off the counter. Plus when the board gets dirty just tip it up into the sink and rinse, put it back in place and keep shucking. 

The board being plastic it doesnt hurt your knives and doesnt hold odor or bacteria if you clean it with soap and bleach. If you but a peice get the smooth stuff not the anti-skid finish. 

I know that doesnt help you this week but a least you got a idea for the future. That peice of King Starboard was one of the best things someone ever gave me. It travels on every fishing trip.


Good luck.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Being the owner of a rental condo, I wouldn't be very happy about someone cleaning fish in our kitchen. My wife made me stop that after one time in our kitchen when she found scales on the ceiling. Actually I was skinning a 10lb 13 oz bass my Dad had caught and I was going to mount it. This was 35 years ago, and the fish still looks great on my Den Wall, and my wife still won't let me clean fish in our kitchen.


----------

